# Vote for my Daughter!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We are trying to see how high we can get her to in the stats. Would you guys please vote for her?

http://www.iwannabesuper.com/?challenge_id=2&entry_id=123618

THanks!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Couldn't get through. There was a loading page then just the background image.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Who do we vote for?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote for Ava M. The link should take you right to her.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like some of you have been voting. Thanks!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Couldn't get through. There was a loading page then just the background image.


It takes a bit to load after it says "done" and the background appears.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)




----------

